

Spreedly + DigMyData = Subscriptions Metrics - jusben1369
http://blog.spreedly.com/2013/03/18/spreedly-digmydata-subscriptions-metrics/

======
yesimahuman
I've gotten to know both the Spreedly guys and the DMD guys and it's really a
great combination. Putting the two together will save a ton of time building
models for your subscription data and correlating it with other activity in
the business. Great work on the partnerships guys!

